# What’s he trying to do?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.

Fast forward to this thread, a heartfelt “stay safe” Florida brothers and sisters. This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!

Cocaine and hookers are quickly introduced.
Followed by a discussion of how rotten the apps are.
Followed by an argument over tires, tire performance, and tire knowledge.
Followed by an argument about AWD vs 4 WD
Followed by condom pictures.
Followed by an argument about government assistance.
Topped off by a disagreement about who said what on a thread about a pax crapping in someone’s back seat.
What is with these sickly sweet, little innocent well wishing posts!!! C’mon Rickos, I see what your doing!!! He is deliberately starting “so called nice” posts just to encourage arguments!!! @New2This , am I the only one seeing this??? @Invisible , don’t you see these “nice” posts are just a trap to get everyone to argue?

What next Rickos? Let me guess, a Happy Thanksgiving post just to lay the groundwork for a political argument about what we did to Native Americans!!! You aren’t fooling anyone anymore!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is squarely because it had fl in the title.

This brings out all the people that live there (crazy)

And all the people who secretly want to live there (crazy)

Everyone else wants to leave, but remembers how much the winter sucks so that adds fuel to the fire.

Christmas will likely soon be replaced by an alternative holiday anyways, like festivus or something.

Thanksgiving is fair game to argue about because it's just the natural progression of the collapse of society, to reject everything that used to be enjoyed.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.
> 
> Fast forward to this thread, a heartfelt “stay safe” Florida brothers and sisters. This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!
> 
> ...


Just like every other thread on UP… lol


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Seamus said:


> Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.
> 
> Fast forward to this thread, a heartfelt “stay safe” Florida brothers and sisters. This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!
> 
> ...


Now that we have the commanders , I say let’s get rid of thanksgiving too 😉


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Cocaine and hookers are quickly introduced


To be fair those keep Florida's economy going so I can see the relevance.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.
> 
> Fast forward to this thread, a heartfelt “stay safe” Florida brothers and sisters. This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!
> 
> ...


LOL. I remember that MC thread and some posters were nasty. On the FL thread, I was not the member arguing. 

And I find it intriguing how the off topic posts don’t get deleted. Yet mine have been by a mod several times. Every thread goes off topic. I’m not in any UP clique, so I feel targeted. I guess I have to start mentioning cocaine and hookers to save my posts. 😀


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Good thing we skipped over Halloween and went straight to thanksgiving…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> LOL. I remember that MC thread and some posters were nasty. On the FL thread, I was not the member arguing.
> 
> And I find it intriguing how the off topic posts don’t get deleted. Yet mine have been by a mod several times. Every thread goes off topic. I’m not in any UP clique, so I feel targeted. I guess I have to start mentioning cocaine and hookers to save my posts. 😀


If off topic posts were deleted, there would be no threads left… lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Good thing we skipped over Halloween and went straight to thanksgiving…


I already saw Christmas decorations. Soon Halloween will be eliminated because it’s offensive to ghosts.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I already saw Christmas decorations. Soon Halloween will be eliminated because it’s offensive to ghosts.


It will annexed by putin when he morphs into lucifer.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I already saw Christmas decorations. Soon Halloween will be eliminated because it’s offensive to ghosts.


I think Santa Claus should be cancelled and replaced by a super hot cute chick that puts the X in Xmas…


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think Santa Claus should be cancelled and replaced by a super hot cute chick that puts the X in Xmas…


I find that offensive and excluding other genders. 😀. We then need a super hot Santa guy with a nice 6 pack. He became diabetic from all the cookies the kids left him, so he had to lose all the weight. I wouldn’t mind sitting in my new Santa’s lap.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I find that offensive. 😀


While I’m thinking about it… she can pole dance using the Festivus pole… 😁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This has been my favorite card for at least a decade, prolly two (albeit it’s missing a vital word between “happy” and “everything” which starts with “F”, ends in “ucking”, and for which I would be scolded on the forum. 








I realize it’s old and tired, but it reflects how I feel. 

I also have a separate fave Valentine’s card. 😏

@Rickos69, this does not apply to you. You can wish me anything anytime as much as you like! 😍


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> While I’m thinking about it… she can pole dance using the Festivus pole… 😁


So can my new Santa. Festivus for the rest of us.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I find that offensive and excluding other genders. 😀. We then need a super hot Santa guy with a nice 6 pack. He became diabetic from all the cookies the kids left him, so he had to lose all the weight. I wouldn’t mind sitting in my new Santa’s lap.


Who needs him? We got the Joe Boxer Elves.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I find that offensive and excluding other genders. 😀. We then need a super hot Santa guy with a nice 6 pack. He became diabetic from all the cookies the kids left him, so he had to lose all the weight. I wouldn’t mind sitting in my new Santa’s lap.


I am diabetic… my 6 pack is named Corona… lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I am diabetic… my 6 pack is named Corona… lol


Wuss. That’s a girly drink.

Get yourself some Flying Dog Raging *****. You’re welcome.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Who needs him? We got the Joe Boxer Elves.


LOL! Hilarious, never saw them before. But my Santa can cum down my chimney. These Elve guys are probably dating each other. 

I’m sure my posts will be again deleted for off topic. 😀


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Wuss. That’s a girly drink.
> 
> Get yourself some Flying Dog Raging ***. You’re welcome.


I keep forgetting about the local vocabulary police.

Get this:


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I keep forgetting about the local vocabulary police.
> 
> Get this:
> View attachment 679175


And the following morning, my colon will be raging into the toilet… lol


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And the following morning, my colon will be raging into the toilet… lol


It’s my favorite beer. I had to quit it though. Because whenever I drank it, I turned into one. I kid you not and it’s not an exaggeration in the slightest. I would tear everyone apart, throw stuff, scream at everyone. It was shameful and disgusting.

Must be something in the hops. But it was BAD.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Typical nastasha behavior. They don't need alcohol either, it's just the accelerant.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.
> 
> Fast forward to this thread, a heartfelt “stay safe” Florida brothers and sisters. This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the mention and honor to be the first in your line of, dissension.

However, I did start out with boats. Unfortunately that was overlooked and the hookers and cocaine were keyed on instead.

In the future, I'll try to refrain from the use of cocaine and hookers. I do apologize.



















So, anyone have a line on good nose candy and harlots?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh btw, there will be no mention of nose candy or harlots on thanksgiving.


It's a busy weekend so any partying will have to be deferred till Monday afternoon. Maybe Tuesday, it depends on how busy Monday is.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> So, anyone have a line on good nose candy and harlots?


Ask and you shall receive…(sorry all my hookers are out working for the nite).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Ask and you shall receive…(sorry all my hookers are out working for the nite).
> 
> View attachment 679176


Now, powder sugar under one nostril would have sold a dozen.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Typical nastasha behavior. They don't need alcohol either, it's just the accelerant.


Not sure who Natasha is but I’m guessing she is worse than Karen or Felicia… lol


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

We don't know. Nastsha and Yulia are the just stereotypes of a "strong willed" Russian woman.

Dont ask them to arm wrestle either, because her other hand will be under the table squeezing your junk.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> We don't know. Nastsha and Yulia are the just stereotypes of a "strong willed" Russian woman.
> 
> Dont ask them to arm wrestle either, because her other hand will be under the table squeezing your junk.


Natasha might squeeze your junk mighty hard for spelling her name wrong… lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


>


You seem to be eating your popcorn really fast… did you confuse the nose candy for the salt again? 🤔


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Natasha might squeeze your junk mighty hard for spelling her name wrong… lol


Not unlike the news lady who puts condoms on mics.

Looks like she has experience. I wonder how she got hired.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!
> 
> Cocaine and hookers are quickly introduced.
> Followed by a discussion of how rotten the apps are.
> ...


All that…and to think I stayed out of it and kept my trap shut the whole time! 😊


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.
> 
> Fast forward to this thread, a heartfelt “stay safe” Florida brothers and sisters. This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!
> 
> ...


So you are saying that all this off topic stuff is my fault.
As for the condom lady, I was just trying to lighten the mood. I didn't see you do anything.
Was I supposed to say shutup this is my thread and only I say what can be posted?
Next time why don't you let a week go by before saying anything?
Whatever.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> All that…and to think I stayed out of it and kept my trap shut the whole time! 😊


I did all that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Not sure who Natasha is but I’m guessing she is worse than Karen or Felicia… lol


Certainly more dangerous.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> So you are saying that all this off topic stuff is my fault.
> As for the condom lady, I was just trying to lighten the mood. I didn't see you do anything.
> Was I supposed to say shutup this is my thread and only I say what can be posted?
> Next time why don't you let a week go by before saying anything?
> Whatever.


No need to be upset… here, have some nose candy and raging b|tch beer…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> No need to be upset… here, have some nose candy and raging b|tch beer…
> 
> View attachment 679242
> View attachment 679243


I’m not sure they go so well together. Chocolate and IPA? Yuck.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I already saw Christmas decorations. Soon Halloween will be eliminated because it’s offensive to ghosts.


Nah, Halloween stays . It's Klaus Schawb, Soros, Gates and a host of other alphbet soup org's elitists approved. Got a start training the children asap.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.
> 
> Fast forward to this thread, a heartfelt “stay safe” Florida brothers and sisters. This seemingly nice “thoughts and prayers” post quickly shit the bed!
> 
> ...


After reading this I wish I could turn back time ( get that Cher song stuck in your head ) to the day those White people landed here and I hand the Tribes Uzis and scream “ Open Season! “…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I already saw Christmas decorations. Soon Halloween will be eliminated because it’s offensive to ghosts.


Well Ghosts are white, so who knows maybe they are wacist!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

WTF?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

What’d I miss?!?!? What’s in the deleted post?!?! You can’t do this to me!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO KNOW!!!! 😂


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> WTF?


👀


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What’d I miss?!?!? What’s in the deleted post?!?! You can’t do this to me!!!!!!!!! I NEED TO KNOW!!!! 😂


It was another spam-fest about how Uber and Lyft rip us off.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> It was another spam-fest about how Uber and Lyft rip us off.


Was it “aaafenzive”?!?! I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Not sure who Natasha is but I’m guessing she is worse than Karen or Felicia… lol


Natasha is either a Russian prostitute or a spy.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Meet Natasha.

Short for *Fran Stalinovskovichdavidovitchsky








*


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Natasha is either a Russian prostitute or a spy.


Or both.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Meet Natasha.
> 
> Short for *Fran Stalinovskovichdavidovitchsky
> 
> ...


Looks more like Frida (Kahlo) to moi.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Meet Natasha.
> 
> Short for *Fran Stalinovskovichdavidovitchsky
> 
> ...


Dodgeball was a great movie…


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Once upon a time @Rickos69 started a heartfelt thread to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. He then proceeded to get ripped apart for not being pc enough. An argument ensued about wether it was appropriate to say “Merry Christmas“. The result was a large argument and a year in self exile from UP he was so aggravated.


Ah yes, the infamous "Merry Christmas" thread of UP legend. If I recall correctly, though, wasn't he actually ripped for _trying_ to be pc? The way I remember it, he said something along the lines of "Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Christmas and Happy Holidays to those who don't," and then other posters mercilessly ripped him apart for including the "Happy Holidays" part. It was such a weird thread....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Ah yes, the infamous "Merry Christmas" thread of UP legend. If I recall correctly, though, wasn't he actually ripped for _trying_ to be pc? The way I remember it, he said something along the lines of "Merry Christmas to all who celebrate Christmas and Happy Holidays to those who don't," and then other posters mercilessly ripped him apart for including the "Happy Holidays" part. It was such a weird thread....


That’s the correct way to wish people Happy Holidays. Having been brought up in an EXTREMELY multicultural environment, I learned that as a child, which was way before pc was a thing. I was 4 or 5, and just turned 55 in September.

Because I turned 55 in September, I know some people are just miserable attention hos and use any opportunity to be offended. So I let them be offended. They can knock themselves out.

@Rickos69 is just genuinely a nice guy. That’s his vice. He gets knocked for wishing people well. And this is the *exact* problem with society today.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> After reading this I wish I could turn back time ( get that Cher song stuck in your head ) to the day those White people landed here and I hand the Tribes Uzis and scream “ Open Season! “…


Another ignorant liberal chimes in. 

Chris


----------

